# Has anyone grown lemongrass? How did you use it?



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 24, 2017)

I've been thinking about growing some lemongrass from seed in my garden this year. Lemons are so expensive and we drink a lot of ice tea. Also lemons don't seem to like me very much. Just the slightest bit causes cramping and all sorts of unpleasant symptoms. I thought the lemon grass might be a good substitute. A friend of mine seasons fish with it. I'm also wondering if it can be dried like other herbs. I haven't had time to research it yet but wondered if any of you have grown it.


----------



## jujube (Feb 24, 2017)

If you're into Thai food, lemongrass is an important ingredient, especially in soups like Tom Ka Gai (chicken coconut soup).


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 25, 2017)

I read it keeps certain bugs away, was going to grow some, but couldn't find it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 26, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> I read it keeps certain bugs away, was going to grow some, but couldn't find it.



I can't find it either,Debbie. Maybe I can find some plants. We have an herb farm nearby that sells just about anything. I'll try there in the spring. I didn't know about the bugs maybe it will keep the deer away also.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2017)

I have read that while lemon grass smells lemony, it doesn't taste like lemon and doesn't have the acidity. I have eaten it in Thai dishes and it really doesn't taste like lemons at all.

Would another citrus fruit work? Maybe oranges or limes? I was also thinking of a touch of lemon extract.

Not knowing which part of the lemon is the most upsetting for you Ruth, maybe zest some lemon skins and dry the zest to add to your tea?


----------

